# Planning a life with horses - am I crazy?



## city girl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
I'm normally a backyard chicken poster, but I'm wandering over here to get some advice. 

I live in Brooklyn, NY, with my husband and two kids (and 2 cats and 1 dog and 5 chickens, in a 1000 square foot house). We are planning on moving out of the city next year, up to a rural area a few hours above NYC. 

We have a lot of reasons for going, but one big reason is that we would like to have more animals, more garden, more space. 

A major reason for ME, is I want horses. 

This is certifiably crazy, because I haven't ridden since I was a kid, and even then my family didn't have a lot of money and I never got a lot of lessons. But i was one of those kids who was so obsessed with horses from the earliest I can remember, until I was about 14 and basically gave up. The obsession got buried for a while, but it never went away and now, age 40, it is raging. 

I know that having a horse is a huge amount of work, and expensive, and just completely impractical. But i can't stop thinking about it. And my dh, while more cautious about the idea than I am, is excited too and will be in there with me.


I would love to hear from some of you what you love about having horses, what you hate, just any advice you can give me to prepare me for the life we are planning. I know I probably sound like such a naive fool -- and, well, that's because I am. So lay it on me. Warnings? Advice? Encouragement? I'll take anything!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 5, 2009)

to the herd. 

I would say, go for it! Why shouldn't you? It's your dream and if you can make it come true, why not? Start small though and take the time between now and when you get your place to study and learn about horses and their care.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 5, 2009)

I taught riding for many years, from beginners to the show ring.  My biggest piece of advice is to resume those lessons!  Find a barn, once you move, and take a few lessons.  Check out every barn in your area, the most expensive and fancy is not always the best....but sometimes it is.  Get yourself fit and get plugged into the horse world in your area.

Speaking of fit, don't forget to cross-train.  Riding develops the body VERY unevenly and it leads to trouble and injury later, or in the event of a fall.  If you are fit and flexible, you will enjoy riding more and prevent injury.

Many, many people come into or back into riding after 40.  This is when they have time and money to support the habit!  You might consider starting with a half-lease for a while.  Chances are, you will learn rather quickly and outgrow the horse that is perfect for you right now.  Then you will outgrow (in skill, I mean) the horse that is perfect for you in six months.  Then you will outgrow.....you get the idea.  Start shopping for your own horse when you have achieved intermediate skill levels.  This is where you need to be to be safe with horses on your own, at your place, with no one around to help.

Intermediate skills?  Depends on the discipline you choose.  I would say you should be able to ride in all three gaits with no stirrups and no hands, and make all the upward and downward transitions this way smoothly, just touching the reins to signal the transition but not to steady yourself at all.  That is an over simplified explanation, but you get the idea!  JMHO!

Being skilled and safe is essential to having fun with horses.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## appytaz (Jul 6, 2009)

I love having a horse in my life! I have had horses all of my life- 1st one at 4 yrs old. Took a break during my college years and have an appy now. I have boarded and now I have him at my house on 2 acres. I enjoy the companionship of a boarding stables - but, I am still amazed at how much joy there is with him in the yard. 

I do agree that finding someone to work with you is definately needed. I still take lessons - from the same instructor for 24 yrs now! Once you get a relationship with someone it is a great benefit! 

I say go for it! Look for an older - "been there - done that" horse - they are worth their weight in gold!


----------



## Countrymom (Jul 6, 2009)

Have to echo a lot of what has already been said.  Get some lessons and get in with a local trainer.  Also when the time comes for a horse to purchase, look for the been there done that even is it costs you more.  

I would even go as far as seeing if you could find a part time job at a local stables/training facility.  You would be amazed at how much you learn being in the envirnoment.  Also if you get the chance to do more than be a groom or stall help, riding different horses will improve your riding skills ten fold anyday.  

Good luck, and save up as it isn't a cheap obsession! LOL


----------



## Countrymom (Jul 6, 2009)

Almost forgot!!


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 6, 2009)

Ditto to whats been said.  Look also for local riding clubs, you can meet a lot of like minded folks and learn from their experiences too.  A nice well broke older horse would be perfect for you to start out on.  There is nothing like having a horse in your life!


----------



## currycomb (Jul 6, 2009)

please don't let yourself be talked into a "cute" young horse. until you develope the ability to teach it the right things, it will learn the wrong things quickly, and pretty soon you have a large problem. go for the best broke horse you can find, for what you want to do. want to trail ride, then do not buy an arena horse, unless it has many miles of trail riding on it. get the size horse you are comfortable with. if you have to find a rock or log to get on your horse all the time, not much fun. find someone who can mentor you, not necessarily a trainer. talk to your local veterinarians, you will need to find one that does horses anyway. and then you have us!!!!!


----------



## city girl (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you so much to all of you for your amazing advice and encouraging words. More than anyone else you all probably know what a foolhardy mission I am seeking, so I really appreciate your kind words -- in spite of my ignorance!!

I was already thinking it would be a horse in his/her teens, but I think freemotion's advice to lease at first is a really good idea. And I was definitely thinking I would find a stable or instructor to help us out. 

I just made an appointment today for lessons.

I have been lurking here for a while, and I really enjoy reading all of your posts, seeing pics of all your gorgeous horses, and hearing all the love you have for them. I think you all are so incredibly lucky, and I hear your appreciation in your posts. 

I will keep you all posted! Hopefully in about a year and a half I'll be asking for some really specific advice...


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 6, 2009)

Been there ! I am 40 something and my dream of owning a horse finally came true this month...
We moved out to the country three years ago ....we all took lessons in western discipline ,hubby and I and son and daughter....my husband grew up around horses ....our son stopped taking lessons when he realized there was no play station connection on the saddle and hubby already new the proper way to ride basically ....but I wanted to learn the "proper" way to ride and I also wanted our daughter to learn also...so we took two yrs of lessons together....alot of Tylenol...ha ha !!
Daughter did her two years of lessons and we bought her a horse and now she has started taking english lessons ...because she really doesnt know what she wants to do...her horse is trained in English and western...
I suggest you take lessons with adults.....our coach was great for kids ..thats what I wish I started doing right from the beginning ..is I should have road and learned with other adults....I just wanted to do the mother daughter thing at the beginning.....i now take lessons with a trainer and I am learning alot more ....take lessons first ...even try and partboard a horse to see if your committed...
I love the country ...I wouldnt move anywhere else now...and all your critters will love it also...
We also have fantastic neighbours...alot of horse people....

Forgot to add..Welcome  to BYH....Have fun in your lessons...Nothing like sitting on my back deck with my coffee early in the morning watching our three horses graze....or going out to the pasture for a one on one talk with your horse and give them a good scratch....and a big hug....Go for it girl...get a stool !


----------



## Countrymom (Jul 7, 2009)

city girl said:
			
		

> Thank you so much to all of you for your amazing advice and encouraging words. More than anyone else you all probably know what a foolhardy mission I am seeking, so I really appreciate your kind words -- in spite of my ignorance!!
> 
> I was already thinking it would be a horse in his/her teens, but I think freemotion's advice to lease at first is a really good idea. And I was definitely thinking I would find a stable or instructor to help us out.
> 
> ...


Don't be afraid of the older horse for a beginning horse.  They still are plenty healthy enough and have so much to offer.  My 12 yr old  daughter is competeing on a 24 yr old and my 10 yr old daughter on a 22 yr old horse.  My son learned to ride on a 21 yr old horse and I still maintain my oldest's first horse who is 21 this year.  Incrediable how they are full of themselves.  Don't rule out the teen pluses!


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh yea... I purchased an 20 year old as a horse for DS or horseless friends.  That mare was a grade quarter horse, all brown and no chrome what-so-ever BUT she had been there and done that.    We rode her for several years until she was showing signs that she couldn't do the harder rides we were doing.  [8-10 hour back country in rough terrain]  I found a young girl wanting to show and she reminded me of me at her age...so we sold her.  Last I heard she was going strong and they were winning ribbons.  That mare was awesome.

Point of the story is I doubt you'll be riding that hard [as hubby and I], so don't be afraid of late teen or a 20 year old horse.  When you get ready to purchase DO get a vet check before you sign the final papers.

OH, and I don't think for a minute you are on a foolhardy mission!
We all started somewhere, and I know for me and probably for every one else here, it tickles me to see someone get back or start into horses.... I feel your excitment...!!


----------



## city girl (Jul 7, 2009)

2468hersrgr8 wrote: "Nothing like sitting on my back deck with my coffee early in the morning watching our three horses graze....or going out to the pasture for a one on one talk with your horse and give them a good scratch....and a big hug..."



WOW, I can only imagine.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 8, 2009)

You can make it come true for you also...you dont need a deck just a chair and a coffee...
We had lessons again last night all three of us...we had a blast....all three of us learned something...I sang micheal jackson songs to my horse on the ride home...


----------



## Kelly G (Jul 11, 2009)

I have had horses - and been horse-crazed - for my entire life (I'm 40+ now).

The best horses are those that have some miles on them...and bless the older geldings!  

My horse of  a lifetime was a Morgan that I purchased when he was 15 - we won EVERYTHING!!!  

Consider the golden oldies!


----------



## jettesunn05 (Jul 11, 2009)

Go for it.  I remind my BF often that horses are so much easier to take care of then my dog, my chickens, and the goats.  They are expensive but so worth it.  I have a 19 year old horse I ride I take it easy on him only because I can imagine that he would like to retire.  My horses are so spoiled.  Do your research! I like to think that you can never do enough reserach(with reliable resources of course) I learned alot just from reading.  Find a large animal vet in your area also.  Build up a relationship with the vet.  Never be afraid to ask questions no matter how small it may seem, you can never be to careful.  I have ridden for 14 years and still ask for advice.  The two main things I have learned from horses is responsiblity and PATIENCE.  And like everyone knows here, they are beautiful creatures but to be taken seriously.


----------



## city girl (Jul 14, 2009)

Does anyone have any book suggestions? 

I have a year before we even move up there, and my daughter and I are now taking regular lessons. (She is almost six, and god bless her, she is catching the horse bug! Wants to talk about horses constantly, and is devastated she is missing  a lesson this weekend because we are going away.)

I am using this year to do a lot of research. I have learned of a 'horse whisperer' guy up in the area of the Catskills where we are going to move. We're going to take lessons from him in August when we are up there for a couple of weeks. If he is as great as my friend says, maybe he will be our guide and advisor when we get up there. 

Even though I am inexperienced with horses, I have enough experience with other animals, that I don't take choosing an animal lightly. We will definitely be finding someone who can guide us. 

But any books or magazines you all recommend? I feel like I am 12 again -- just want to read about horses constantly!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 14, 2009)

I can't help you with a specific book but, I would recommend checking out the library. See what they have and check them out. This way you can test drive a book before you buy it and see if it's one that you really want.


----------



## Countrymom (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree with Farmer Kitty on checking out from the library.  I do recommend most anything published by Cherry Hill.  She has some good basic health care and handling books.  Also some arena books that are neat.  I do not recommend Monty Roberts stuff.  I find his over glorified.  

There are a bunch of magazines out there that I am sure you could pick up and read without spending a fortune on a book.  Sampling them will tell you what you want to read.


----------



## jettesunn05 (Jul 14, 2009)

Dont know where you are located but probably not close.  I have a ton of magazines I would just give to you! I mean a ton.  I cant think of any book in general I will have to go look through my bookcase and see which ones have the most information.  I remember one in particular but can't think of the name! The library is awesome! Your gonna have so much fun!


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 17, 2009)

Take lessons before you even consider buying or leasing a horse. Make sure you know what you want in a coach, do you want to ride english or western (or both!), do you want to show, or just ride for pleasure, do you want to jump, dressage, eventing, competitive trail riding, barrel racing, gaming... 

Find a small, quiet, and most importantly reputable barn that offers lessons from the youngest to the oldest, make sure you coach is certified and always ask for a tour of the barn facilities, a meet and greet type of deal. 

I had been riding for 10 years, sent my last horse out west to Saskatchewan, he later moved with my coach to Olds and then she had to give him up to a rescue (they foster horses out as companion animals, Pal is 28 and has severe heaves) due to a move into the city, I have been out of the saddle for 5 years and had my first lesson in 5 years on Thursday. I fell right back into it and after a few reminders from my new coach, I knew what I was doing and went from not having ridden in 5 years to a full canter by the end of the lesson. 

Do your research!

Oh and buy Horse Ownership on a Small Acreage by Cherry Hill, you may not buy a small farm but the information is VERY useful regardless.


----------

